

Personalized filtering of friend requests in social networks - michaelleland
http://blogs.fluidinfo.com/fluidinfo/2011/06/01/personalized-filtering-of-friend-requests-in-social-networks/

======
michaelleland
Terry Jones wrote about the "Web 2.0 Address Book" last October
([http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/10/getting-closer-to-the-
web-2...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/10/getting-closer-to-the-
web-20-a.html)). It was an interesting concept that I've been following since.
But it seems there needs to be a clear case for everybody to share their data
in order for this idea to work. Wouldn't FluidDB be subject to the tragedy of
the commons, with nobody curating the data and maintaining its quality? Or can
it truly be the "wikipedia of data"?

